# Fullerism as Opposed to Calvinism: A Historical and Theological Comparison



## JM (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm seeking a review of "Fullerism as Opposed to Calvinism: A Historical and Theological Comparison of the Missiology of Andrew Fuller and John Calvin." 

Wipf and Stock Publishers
Book Description
Calvinism and its impact upon Baptist and other free-church traditions is an issue of perennial importance. Indeed, much ink has been employed throughout the years for the purpose of considering just this topic. Obviously Calvinism is a complete doctrinal system, and it bears upon many other areas of theological concern beyond the doctrine of salvation. While many Baptists have had a long and historic association with Calvinistic soteriology, Calvinism's approach to ecclesiology and missiology should leave most self conscious Baptists dissatisfied at best.
This book provides a missiological comparison of Fullerism and Calvinism. Andrew Fuller or Fullerism (while admittedly a form of Calvinism) is shown in this book to be an exciting and vibrant alternative to historic Reformed theology-particularly for Baptists and other free-church traditions. Fuller made a tremendous theological contribution in his day; through his writings he established the doctrinal rationale for indiscriminate gospel proclamation (a concept that was heavily under attack in eighteenth-century Baptist life). Consequently, this book hopes to encourage its readers to contemplate the lack of precision in the term "Calvinism" when used as a Baptistic nomenclature and to promote "Fullerism" (with its acute missiological emphasis) as a more helpful theological descriptor for the Baptist.


----------



## rbcbob (Apr 19, 2011)

Not much but there is:

Malcolm Yarnell: Fullerism as Opposed to Calvinism
Fullerism or Calvinism? by Peter Lumpkins - sbc tomorrow


----------



## JM (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks Bob. I'm still not convinced that Fuller was the mighty theologian many make him out to be. I have his Complete Works on CD and I really don't get what all the fuse is about. I know he and Booth disagreed on many issues.

j


----------



## rbcbob (Apr 19, 2011)

Jason I believe that in some of their disagreements Booth and Fuller were talking past each other. There were nonetheless a number of substantial differences in their positions. Robert Oliver brings some of this out nicely in his HISTORY OF THE ENGLISH CALVINISTIC BAPTISTS.


----------



## discipulo (Apr 20, 2011)

T E Watson Andrew Fuller's conflict with Hypercalvinism - Puritan Papers - volume 1 page 271

it's a good article that rather takes the stand that Fuller's concerns were not Calvinism but a strong disease called Hypercalvinism, 

and it's chronic absence of Gospel preaching. The article tells how Fuller studied closely the full work of Gill and found it wanting compared

to Bunnyan's works first, and also to John Owen's view of the Gospel offer. 

Well you find the same concern with Spurgeon.

JM hypercalvinism is very subtle and insidious, it may be facsinating to gaze at the majestic boundless horizon of the sovereignty of God,

but too much of it causes a vertigo that takes us out of balance, the precious Biblical balance between God's sovereignty and men's responsability-

Hypercalvinism shares the same rationalistic disease of arminianism, in order to reconcile both God's sovereignty and men's responsability it sacrifices one

in detriment of the other, of course arminianism keeps responsability while hypercalvinism throws ti way.

Deuteronomy 29:29 The secret things belong to the LORD our God. 

No wonder Hypercalvinism is called gnostic, arcane and esoterical. 

If the devil can't pull you he will push you!

Beware my dear brother of its snares!


----------



## JM (Apr 20, 2011)

I have to tell you, Fuller often misquotes Gill...Ella has documented some of Fuller's misquotes and understandings. I have read Fuller and his letters to Ryland, he is a slippery fella and admits to changing his mind often. This caused Booth to call him lost, confused and inconsistent. The work in the OP presents a case for Fullerism, but it seems he also creates a case against Calvin for his lack of mission theology, the Baptists Fuller wrote against held to Calvin's view. 

Fuller was challenging Calvin's view, that the great commission was for apostles only. 

(as I understand it and I'm willing to be corrected)


----------



## discipulo (Apr 20, 2011)

JM said:


> I have to tell you, Fuller often misquotes Gill...Ella has documented some of Fuller's misquotes and understandings. I have read Fuller and his letters to Ryland, he is a slippery fella and admits to changing his mind often. This caused Booth to call him lost, confused and inconsistent. The work in the OP presents a case for Fullerism, but it seems he also creates a case against Calvin for his lack of mission theology, the Baptists Fuller wrote against held to Calvin's view.
> 
> Fuller was challenging Calvin's view, that the great commission was for apostles only.
> 
> (as I understand it and I'm willing to be corrected)



JM I know little about Fuller, I happen to have that article on the series of 6 volumes Puritan Papers.

I took the opportunity of the thread to try to make you think about the dangers of hyper-calvinism.

I don't mean to patronize you, a while ago you posted a link from a place called 5solas.org

I took a look and found the forum Predestinatarian and I was appalled with those guys there.

Listen, I'm not suggesting that you agree with them.

For example Abraham Kuyper whom I deeply respect, was both a supralapsarian and believed in eternal justification (I don't agree with him concerning this one and I still don't know which position is more biblical concerning the former).

And yes, I have the idea that you share both of these 2 doctrines with Kuyper, but so far I wouldn't be concerned over your spiritual well-being.

But there is stuff in HYPCALV In my humble opinion that is truly dangerous.

If I am out of line here please forgive me, but I would like brothers to warn me the same way
if I would be crossing Biblical boundaries.

Please notice, I don't know if you are crossing any boundary or not. I sincerely hope not.

But there are some people in that Forum I mentioned, that by what I've read there, are way from Reformed orthodoxy, so I've been thinking and praying for a couple of weeks and I thought I should tell you this.

Please see it as a concern from someone who cares.

On a more positive note now I also take the oportunity to share that 

I will visit your country tomorrow  , yes, my wife and I, we're going to visit a couple who live near Vancouver, it will be a long flight from the South East coast to

the Canadian West Coast. They worship in a Canadian Reformed Church, so it will be great to worship there with them this Easter.


----------



## JM (Apr 20, 2011)

discipulo said:


> JM I know little about Fuller, I happen to have that article on the series of 6 volumes Puritan Papers.



Yes, Banner has shown to support Fuller's views in the past. (published Pink's work with massive editing, published Fuller's works.)



> I took the opportunity of the thread to try to make you think about the dangers of hyper-calvinism.
> 
> I don't mean to patronize you, a while ago you posted a link from a place called 5solas.org



Cesar, I do appreciate you taking the time to warn me. Not everything on 5solas is hyper, I would not recommend visiting the forum, but a few of the articles there are simply republished on the net by Kraft. I've had a go around with some poster in that forum and I can assure you I'm not switching teams.



> For example Abraham Kuyper whom I deeply respect, was both a supralapsarian and believed in eternal justification (I don't agree with him concerning this one and I still don't know which position is more biblical concerning the former).



I would agree with Kuyper on both the supra position and justification FROM eternity, the same way Spurgeon did...



> But there is stuff in HYPCALV In my humble opinion that is truly dangerous.



I agree. Anyone who fails to evangelize is a hyper, that's dangerous. 


> If I am out of line here please forgive me, but I would like brothers to warn me the same way
> if I would be crossing Biblical boundaries.



You are not out of line, not at all and I do appreciate you posting in this thread. 



> But there are some people in that Forum I mentioned, that by what I've read there, are way from Reformed orthodoxy, so I've been thinking and praying for a couple of weeks and I thought I should tell you this.



Most on that forum deny the epistle of James! Crazy.

Thank you brother.


----------



## JM (Apr 21, 2011)

Isn't Peter Lumpkin anti-Calvinist? or a Hyper Arminian?
Peter Lumpkins: A Case Study


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 21, 2011)

JM said:


> Isn't Peter Lumpkin anti-Calvinist? or a Hyper Arminian?
> Peter Lumpkins: A Case Study



That was my question as well.


----------

